# Going to attempt my first fatty tomorrow



## DrPips (May 16, 2018)

Hey, 

I’d never even heard of these until last week but as soon as I saw one it jumped to the top of my to do list.

I’m thinking of doing it with sausage meat (I’m from the uk and have 2lbs left over in the freezer from Christmas) mozzarella cheese pepperoni and fried onions and red pepper (I think you guys call it capsicum).

Do you guys reckon that combo will work? Is there something obvious I’m missing? Should I sprinkle the whole lot with a pork rub before I roll it? 

Open to suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## 73saint (May 16, 2018)

Sounds like a great combination. I’ve done multiple fatties and they are all very good. My last attempt was a Mediterranean fatty stuffed with spinach & feta. I also did a muffelata fatty with various Italian deli meats, cheese and olive salad. They are fun to make and the options are endless!

Good luck with yours!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 16, 2018)

As said above any combo of ingredients will work, and I sprinkle the rub on the outside after it's all rolled up.
But you can try just about anything you want with a fattie, there are no rules, other than making sure the internal temp is at least 160 when it's done.
Al


----------



## buzzy (May 16, 2018)

Be very, very careful. Fatties r addicting. Most r made with sausage and what u put inside is only limited by your imagination. Mix your rub into sausage. 1 Tbs/ lb. Don’t forget about the bacon weave. Then put a little rub on that. If u want your bacon a bit more done slide under oven broiler for a couple of minutes. Like to see pics and thoughts on it being your first. Happy smoking


----------



## DrPips (May 16, 2018)

Haha, yeh I reckon it will be. I’m on a diet as well!! Whoops


----------



## Geebs (May 16, 2018)

I am going to do a breakfast one this weekend, non bacon weave. Going to do egg, cheese, mushroom, green onion, and bacon inside. YUM!


----------



## GATOR240 (May 16, 2018)

That sounds like an excellent combination. I rarely do a bacon weave anymore and just pan fry the bacon, crumble it up and put it on the inside - I'm getting lazy. You can't go wrong with any of the advice given above. Good luck and post some pics if you can.


----------



## DrPips (May 17, 2018)

That was excellent!!  I think English bacon must be shorter than American so I could only do a 6x6 rasher bacon weave. I ended up with one main fatty which was in the bacon weave and a little one. I was trying to think what I could do with the smaller one then I thought, Fatty Wellington!! It was amazing!


----------



## oddegan (May 17, 2018)

Fatty Wellington sounds pretty freaking awesome! Something new to try.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 17, 2018)

Well DrPips, those fatties look wonderful. Congratulations on a successful smoke. Did you make a sauce for the wellington?

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Smoke23 (May 17, 2018)

Those sure do look good. 
Great job on the bacon weave!


----------



## buzzy (May 18, 2018)

Awesome job on first fatties. They both look good. Great job on the weave.


----------



## #FITZ (May 21, 2018)

looks great!


----------



## wade (May 21, 2018)

DrPips said:


> That was excellent!!  I think English bacon must be shorter than American so I could only do a 6x6 rasher bacon weave. I ended up with one main fatty which was in the bacon weave and a little one. I was trying to think what I could do with the smaller one then I thought, Fatty Wellington!! It was amazing!



A great looking fatty :-)

The Supermarkets here often do longer streaky smoked bacon under their own brands. Both Tesco and Asda usually have it. You also do not need to be restricted by the length of your bacon as you can produce a good weave by making it, say,  one and a half bacon lengths long. Of you create your weave on a sheet of clingfilm and then place another sheet on top you can bash it flatter with a rolling pin which also makes it larger and it sticks to the outside of the meat roll better.


----------

